# PRTA Americus GA



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

The open will be at Pinetree South
The Derby will be at Pinetree North
The Amt will be at Wayne and Terri Curtis running at Jacks


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

PRTA Derby 19 call backs for 2nd series:
1,2,4,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,31,22,24,27


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

PRTA Derby 17 call backs for 3rd series1,2,4,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,16,18,19,31,22,27


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

PRTA Derby 13 call backs for 4th series
1,2,4,6,7,8,11,12,13,14,18,21,27


----------



## RETRVR (Jan 27, 2010)

Amateur callbacks to land blind. 1,3,4,6,7,9,10,18,19,21,22,24,25,27,28,29,30,35,36,38,39,43,47,48,50,51,54,55,57,59,62,63,66,67 

34 dogs called back. Dog 47 will start 8:00 am


----------



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

Open call backs to 2nd series: 1, 3,8,11, 12,14,15,17,20,26,28,30,31,34, 35,39,43,45,48, 50, 53, 56, 60, 61, 62, 64, 65, 66,69, 71, 74, 76, 77, 80, 87.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

PRTA Derby Results


1st- #12 Partner/Powers
2nd- #8 Colt/Hays
3rd- #11 Lula/Vignos
4th- #14 Peanut/Kobach


RJ- #6 Zinga/Craig 


JAMS- 1,4 13,18,21,27


----------



## RETRVR (Jan 27, 2010)

Amateur callbacks to water marks. 15 dogs back. 1,3,4,9,18,22,25,36,38,39,50,51,54,59,63


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

PRTA Qual call backs to land blind are 
1,5,7,12,14,15,16,18,19,20,23,25 27,29,31,32,34,37,38,39,40


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

PRTA Qual 21 call backs to land blind are 
1,5,7,12,14,15,16,18,19,20,23,25 27,29,31,32,34,37,38,39,40

8 am at Barstows


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to all in the derby. . Exp Judy and panther...


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

PRTA Qual 17 call backs to water blind
1,7,14,16,18,19,20,23,25,29,31,32,34,37,38,39,40


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

PRTA Qual 13 call backs to water marks
1,7,16,18,19,25,29,31,34,37,38,39,40


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

PRTA Qualifying Results


1st- #18 Floyd/DeVos
2nd- #29 Bootie/Talley
3rd- #39 Honor/Curtis
4th- #40 Sonic/Powers


RJ- #19 Ries/Curtis


JAMS- 31,38


----------



## Fox Hollow Kennels (Jul 30, 2012)

PRTA: I will post results on EE in a minute. I want to THANK everyone who made this a very successful trial. Congratulations to all of the dogs who PLACED and finished. Also our wonderful judges--you did a great job and we really appreciate your time and effort. Wayne, Terri, Glen & Andy Curtis ---


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't forget The World's Greatest Marshal and Official Holder of Happy Pigeons!!! That would be Jamie Patton.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Seaside's Pelican Pete on the Open WIN! Pete is owned by Bob Zylla and was handled by Steve Yozamp! Way to go!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Kathy Vignos, on your Derby Third with Seaside's Lula Blue! Looks like the Ladies did a great job!!!!

rita


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Go Peanut on your fourth in Derby and your Fathers First in Amt. Also you made it to W B in the Q
17 months old and doing great.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow! Great for Peanut!

rita


----------

